# Electrolysis Of Silver



## He's Dead Jim (Sep 28, 2008)

I am quite surprised not to find a lot of info about this in this category. I would have thought that it would be one of the easiest methods to use, but then again, I'm still a bit of a noob. lol.

ok, so here's the thing. I have a bunch of silver from various sources that I would like to purify through electrolysis. My current living space does not allow me to set up all the different chemicals needed for most of the other methods.

this silver is mixed with a little copper and possibly a little tin. I know the basics of the process, having done a little work with electroplating in the past, but i was wondering if there was some type of non acid electrolyte that i could use.

I already know all the downsides, like economic feasibility, and whether it's worth it to bother with silver these days, and blah blah.... I want to do it anyway.

can anyone help??


----------



## lazersteve (Sep 28, 2008)

Click for Silver Cell Information

Click for Silver Cell Plans

Steve


----------

